# Tree mulch edging + poor drainage = Moat?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I love the look of the circle edging around trees, but as you can see, I have poor drainage along my fence. The tree in the middle I havent edged yet. None have mulch yet. Does this happen to everyone that makes a ring around their tree? I followed the steps that Ryan Knorr and Pete have on YouTube. I also sprayed Air-8 heavy around them a few weeks ago, but hasn't made a difference. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Any opinions?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@MarkAguglia That does seem like a lot of standing water but it has been a wet spring and that can happen when it's left bare soil. When it dries out put a good layer of mulch around the trees and it will help a lot.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @MarkAguglia That does seem like a lot of standing water but it has been a wet spring and that can happen when it's left bare soil. When it dries out put a good layer of mulch around the trees and it will help a lot.


Ok, I plan to, I was just thinking that may only cover up a serious problem. Hopefully it helps!


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm no expert, but that looks to be a picture perfect tree installation. The moat is by design, to hold water for use by the tree, the graft is above the soil line, and it slopes gently away from the trunk. Unless the surrounding grass has issues due to poor drainage you should be in great shape, just add your choice of organic matter as mulch.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Miggity said:


> I'm no expert, but that looks to be a picture perfect tree installation. The moat is by design, to hold water for use by the tree, the graft is above the soil line, and it slopes gently away from the trunk. Unless the surrounding grass has issues due to poor drainage you should be in great shape, just add your choice of organic matter as mulch.


Good to hear! The grass all along that fence drains poorly due to it being in the shade most of the day (because of the fence). I'm trying to go heavy with Air-8 on that area. I also figured standing water like that was really bad for the tree, but maybe I'm wrong. I plan on just using regular Scotts triple shred mulch around the trees if that water ever drains. Uts been that way for several weeks.


----------

